# Pond Fish



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there a small colorful fish that can live in a pond year round? Right now I have mosquitofish, rosy red minnows and 2 goldfish a friend gave to me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ask on the Atlanta forums. atlantaaquarium.com Your climate should be similar or warmer.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

local fish! Like bluegills and the like.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not much will survive with mosquitofish in the pool.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyway, try some local shiners, like yellowheads


----------



## dereklawler (Mar 4, 2013)

The two most commonly kept fish types in garden ponds are Goldfish and Koi. Goldfish can be kept with most aquatic plant species, while Koi fishes like to eat plants and can be kept only with a few plant species. Since Koi grows larger than Goldfish, Goldfish is a better choice if your pond is small. Koi fish should not be kept in ponds smaller than 1000 gallons, and the pond should be at least three feet deep, preferably even deeper. Goldfish can be housed in a pond that is no deeper than two feet, but if you live in a colder climate and you plan to let your Goldfish stay in the pond during the winter the pond must be deeper. Goldfish need at least 12-16 inches of water below the freeze zone to survive.


----------

